
One in Three Broadband Subscribers is a Pirate - crocus
http://torrentfreak.com/one-in-three-broadband-subscribers-is-a-pirate-090203/
======
moe
The headline is wrong. The article states that one in three broadband
subscribers _admits_ to being a pirate. That not only means that the real
number of "pirates" is higher (amongst the questioned population anyways) but
also that piracy is socially accepted to the point where many people freely
admit to it in a random poll.

This is not really news anyways. Similar polls have been consistently
returning similar figures from all around the world, for years. The physical
media industry is dead, news at 11.

------
jonnycowboy
only two thirds to go!

------
ieatpaste
ARRGH matey

~~~
ieatpaste
but seriously. not too surprising.

